# Carburetor Identification Issue



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Ive always used Holley so quadrajet is somewhat new to me. Im trying to get the identification numbers right so I can get the right rebuild kit. The problem is seems like half of what I need is not there. It is a reman carb, Ive torn the whole thing apart and the only numbers of any ID of any kind on it read as such 

4987s
3507.

No other letters, being what i need following these numbers. Ive tried looking up what it means but every site and book tells me there should be other ID numbers after that. Any ideas? Or would it be better to just replace. Carb needs to be rebuilt BAD.:confused

69 GTO 461 4bbl OHV


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are pics of typical Q-Jet ID number and position.

Red arrow in first pic points to the stamped ID number and date code:










This is the type of ID number you're looking for:










If yours is a re-man, they might have replaced the stamped number with a tag or ???


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

*re*

Yes thats where mine is as well. But no letters. Just 4 digits parallel to each other


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

17057213 should get ya there. If it is a reman check holley numbers also.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

nuggets said:


> The problem is seems like half of what I need is not there. It is a reman carb, Ive torn the whole thing apart and the only numbers of any ID of any kind on it read as such
> 
> 4987s
> 3507.
> ...


That's a Carter-built Q-Jet, listed as 1968 - 70 Pontiac application. Unfortunately, Rochester application book does not list the Carter numbers, so you're going to have a tough time getting a "baseline" on that carb. The Carter number is the "4987S" number - that's the carb number, and you can get the correct carb kit using that number. There is no cross reference that I am aware of over to the "correct" Rochester equivalent number, so you're going to have a tough time identifying the correct jetting configuration for the carb.

Lars


----------

